# Betta struggling to swim with filter on



## itsRICHARD (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey, recently I just set up my Aqua One Aquastart 320, it came with a default filter (pretty sure its a filter :S). Well its a power header unit attached to a undergravel filter plate, the power header unit came with 2 bars that i can attach on it, a spray bar and a "outflow head".

Once i turn it on, it doesn't look too powerful, but my betta seems to be struggling against it, always seems his being pushed to one side then struggling fight against the current.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

You might just need a baffle. Here's a step-by-step on how to make your own:

diy baffle


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

A baffle is common for people with Bettas to use, and they work wonderfully if you make them right.


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

hey everyone, I have a nano filter and the outflow is only about an inch long. I used a pill bottle to baffle it but im still getting waves in the water,is the water level to be to the outlet because the poor is whats doing it. any help will do


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

bottle baffles aren't that safe, members have had fish swim in them and drown. It's safer to have sponge baffles. Just buy filter sponges and tie them infront of the filter outlet so the water is slowed down.


----------



## dirtyfishbow (Oct 20, 2010)

I have koi ponds, and with all ur help i took the stuff i use to fiter it and put it into the pill bottle and woo hoo it works like a dream. going to put a pic up in my profile


----------

